# how to repair a crack in concrete under tile



## alwaysholloway05 (Jan 7, 2011)

we just bought our house,shortly after the ceramic tile in my sons room started to buckle. it looked and felt like trapped air under the tile. i took the tile up and thats exactly what it was. there was a CRACK IN THE CONCRETE!! under the tile. i removed all the compound. NOW I WANT TO KNO                 
"HOW TO REPAIR THE CONCRETE SO THIS DONT HAPPEN AGAIN"

                               THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT
                                        DAWN


----------



## nealtw (Jan 7, 2011)

How to Lay Tile Over Cracked Concrete | eHow.com
check out this site


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jan 19, 2011)

*our senior member's advice/link notwithstanding, dawn, 1st determine the crk's cause & fix that,,, then a repair that will last.

personally, we don't use self-leveling compounds except on commercial floors & extreme residential problems,,, they are tricky for the newby - we like diamond
grinders - faster & easier.

you may need the services of a pro - contractor or engineer - if you're uncomfortable w/floor construction methods.*


----------

